# Looking for altima---actual price for new car?



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't know if thus is the place to be asking this. I'd like to buy an altima coupe but so far no dealer wants to give me a straight answer on the price of one. Does someone here know the actual price a dealer is getting a 2k8 or 2k9 base altima coupe for?


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

Look here... Nissan Altima New Car Prices, Car Reviews, Photos - Official Kelley Blue Book Site

You can and should always talk the dealer down from the MSRP.


----------



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

I have them down to like 21.5k for the base. I'm just wondering what they're actually worth so I can go in and use that as ammunition against them, ie. what is the dealer actually paying to get one of the 2k9 coupes onto the lot.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You might aswell ask them to "donate" the car to you! 

How much lower than $21.5K do you wanna go?


----------



## iscariot (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm asking because I haven't gotten a straight answer out of either dealer here in atlanta. What is a good drive-off price for a 2k9 coupe base model with manual transmission?


----------



## TTechRaider (Apr 6, 2009)

I just bought a new 09 coupe base model with the 6spd manual. My final, out the door price was 21.5K. I felt it was a fair price - not a "steal" by any means, but right around fair market value for the car, which is what I wanted to achieve. No need to screw the dealer, no need to pay too much, either.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

As I said the 2008 2.5 S was sticker price last February. This just past February I totaled it (boy was I pissed).

I then bought a 2009 2.5 SL (loaded, every option, black on black) for a bit less then 30k (the loan is under 30k, I remember that much).


----------

